
“Millennial savages me on Glassdoor for giving constructive feedback” - forrestbrazeal
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/millennial-savages-me-glass-door-giving-her-feedback-jonathan-pollard
======
Zanni
It's like a squabble between children. Applicant with an over-inflated ego
submits a sub-par writing sample. Owner with an over-inflated ego rejects it
with a gratuitous insult on top of some helpful criticism. Applicant throws a
fit. Owner throws it right back.

Oh, wait. Did I say "helpful criticism?" The first comment strikes out the
word "subsequently," calling it "entirely unnecessary and redundant" before
exhorting "Don't use unnecessary words." Well, speaking of unnecessary words,
how about "entirely" and "redundant" in your own comment? The rest are in a
similar vein, coupling actual criticism with needless (and antagonistic)
commentary. Instead of calling out a sentence as merely "too long," he has to
then label it "an absolute monstrosity."

Nice dodge, millennial job seeker. This is not someone you want to work for.

~~~
whack
Well said. It's also interesting how the owner justifies his behavior by
talking about how his own professors similarly insulted him when he was
younger. Ie, it's the exact same reasoning used by frat boys for hazing their
pledges. _" I was insulted and belittled last year, and therefore, I'm going
to do the same to you, and one day, you'll get to pass it on to someone
else."_ Yes, that's some fine reasoning there.

Millennials today might be willing to accept constructive criticism, but they
sure aren't willing to accept insults and belittling behavior. Good for them.
I'm glad we have platforms like glass door where such behavior can be publicly
called out.

~~~
cholantesh
I also like how he casually reminds the applicant of his ivy league history.

------
tchaffee
Guy tries to show how much more mature he is by stereotyping an entire
generation? Sounds to me like both parties involved are a little low on the EQ
spectrum.

~~~
danderino
I think I agree with the glassdoor review actually.

An unsolicited and unnecessarily harsh critique with language like "My English
and history professors at Cornell would have ripped this to shreds (as I just
did)" is not appropriate as an application response.

~~~
tchaffee
Fair point. At first read I thought she was being a bit sensitive, but maybe I
was reading too much into her response which could also be read just as a
reasonable warning to future applicants.

------
Clownshoesms
Among the other benefits the Internet has provided, we can now watch in real-
time the blow-by-blow of weighty matters such as an English language critique
gone wrong (coming from a site as utterly devoid of respect, purpose and
integrity as LinkedIn).

------
hownottowrite
The timestamps on his edits indicate this all happened nearly a year ago. The
timestamps also indicate he invested about three minutes in editing the
writing sample (assuming that's all of it). So I looked up the Glassdoor
review, and sure enough it was posted on the same day...

I love stories so I wondered what else this fellow was up to around that time.
Turns out he was writing non-stop and cranking out video content.

I have to wonder if this recent post isn't something he planned to write back
then but ran out time. In any case, for a guy working 9,000 hour weeks he sure
had a lot of time to write great big articles about his life.

------
nols
If he graduated college in 2004 then he would be in his mid-thirties and
considered by most definitions to be a millennial himself or very close.

I shouldn't be surprised that a business owner would publicly trash someone to
make themselves feel superior after seeing it happen so often, but how could
he not see how embarrassing this would be? No wonder he needs a communications
specialist.

------
beardicus
Lost me at "millennial". How can people jump on the millennial-hating train
and not see it as the "kids these days" "get off my lawn" horseshit that it
really is?

The author could use a good editor.

~~~
tracker1
It's a matter of numbers that take generalities to extremes. Thirty years ago,
some of the things I read about in all seriousness with serious tone would
have been laughed at as having no basis for debate or serious consideration.
Yes, people should generally feel relatively safe at school. But the idea that
we should regress back to segregated living and social quarters because some
people can't handle being in a situation with someone that disagrees with
them, or perhaps has a better argument?

As a libertarian and a deist, I'm on the outs with almost anyone who tends
towards most extremes (even people in my own party, "taxation is theft" mantra
for example). There were pacifists in WWI, WWII, Korea, Vietnam, etc...
They've always been there. But today as long as it's your guy being the
agressor it seems to be okay, but as soon as it's the other guy, it's all bad.

It's like all reason and accountability went out the window at some point.
Yes, some of what gets reported is sensational examples far from the norm...
but it's at a rate that astounds me. There are a lot of people who have had a
very sheltered existence and assume that what's fair is always what's right
and that their sheltered view is what is real. It usually isn't.

~~~
ouid
I honestly can't tell if you're taking a position on the use of the word
millennial here.

~~~
braveo
He's explaining why he, and others like him, have difficulty respecting the
people for whom the word 'millenial' applies.

I think it's important to keep in mind that the term 'millenial' refers to
actual people.

~~~
tracker1
Thank you, that's roughly what I was trying to say... short of digging up
specific examples, that I don't fell represents the overall issue which is
relatively hard to express void of specific examples. There are also plenty of
people in the millenial generation that I wouldn't want to apply the term
broadly to, because I think it has a relatively deserved negative connotation.

Other than for comedic effect, I don't like generalities and stereotype
expressions... but it really does seem to be a generational shift from a
subset of Gen-X to a majority of Gen-Y and Millenials that just seem opaque
when it comes to understanding anyone that doesn't agree with them, or has a
different culture or perspective in practice.

In some ways it's absolutely fascinating and in others it's absolutely
terrifying and oppressive.

~~~
ouid
maybe it's better explained by the fact that never before did the social
circles of children and adults align so closely.

------
pcurve
"I graduated from Cornell in 2004."

That pretty much puts him in the the same millennial bucket. lol

In all seriousness, the applicant's writing was fine, and his correction was
superficial at best.

Does he not realize how bad this article makes him look?

~~~
ams6110
The writing was pretty bad, actually. But his isn't a lot better.

------
mythrwy
It sounds like Pollard was trying to emulate his writing professors
(forgetting he is supposed to be a businessman now). I've met people like
that. Trying to teach "life lessons" (in which they don't succeed) instead of
sticking to the prime objective.

And Pollard's writing professors sound like blowhards who don't have much else
going on in life but pompous critiques. Pretty much like a number of
university soft science professors.

Throw an immature bratty job seeker in the mix and wait for the fireworks!

~~~
tracker1
Then again... the applicant _could_ have taken the criticism, adjust, and
resubmit, thanking them for the prior critique. I see a _LOT_ of very simple
mistakes in articles today, published in print or online. It constantly makes
me question as to what happened to actual editors and those that proof
content.

~~~
sosborn
Editors cost money.

------
zzgo
My big takeaway is that Jonathan Pollard has a bigger megaphone than a new
college graduate making a negative Glassdoor review.

Second to that is that the word magnanimous is probably not in Pollard's
vocabulary.

------
wieghant
Ughh, more pretentious mockery of millennials. So sick of being looked down
on. You know what's more immature than being a 23 year old with inflated ego?
Having the experience, yet proceeding to ridicule knowing full well that's not
the approach.

------
lancefisher
Pro Tip: Don't give feedback to people that don't want it.

------
fullDuplexxx
I have never seen anything on Glassdoor or LinkedIn worth caring about, ever.

I spend almost all of my time avoiding both places and giving zero fucks about
the people that get sucked into those whirlpools of desperate flailing for
attention.

------
gotothedoctor
I suppose I can understand why a guy named Jonathan Pollard is so sensitive
about proving his innocence & credibility.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Pollard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Pollard)

~~~
smitherfield
That's quite the non-sequitur.

